# Green phantom Pleco



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well I just today am getting a 4-inch "green phantom pleco" for my 30 gallon to go with my convicts. I was advised by people here that I could get a bristlenosed pleco for the tank, but I figured since it is the same size and everything (and cheaper and prettier in my opinion) it would be okay too. Does anyone else have one, or know anything about them?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not sure where you got the information that they are the same size as the bristlenose because they aren't. They get to be 7.5-8" long and require a bigger tank than a 30g. They are an L200 pleco, also called a lemon spot green pleco, among other names.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

My understanding is you bought an unknown pleco. One that grows to 10 inches. I would consider that unsuitable for a 30 gallon tank. Cheaper is not always better.

http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/hemiancistrus_subviridis%A0.htm


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks. I wont get him. I read on a google search they maxed out at 7 inches.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Even at 7 inches, that's too big for a 30 gallon tank. Keep in mind that they are huge poop machines and the bigger they are, the more waste they produce. A 7 inch pleco has a bioload that's far too heavy for a 30g IMO.

I do agree that they are lovely though. My LFS had one that was absolutely gorgeous. It was very difficult to resist.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The L-200 won't be cheaper then BN. My guess (if it is cheaper) is that it's not a green phantom. $25 would be a great price for a 4"...L-200.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, I didn't even pick up on that! Bristlenose at my LFS run about $8, depending on the size. The L200 was, IIRC, in the neighborhood of $40.


----------

